# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها >  کتاب به زبان پارسی: آموزش شماتیک Windows 7 برای کاربران ویندوز XP و Vista

## Behrouz_Rad

با سلام.
تعداد محدودی (20 عدد) کتاب با مشخصات ذیل موجود است:


*نام کتاب: آموزش شماتیک "Windows 7" برای کاربران ویندوز XP و Vista
ملحقات: DVD نصب Windows 7 (تمامی نسخه ها)
ترجمه و تالیف: بهروز راد
ناشر: پندار پارس
قیمت روی جلد: 4300 تومان
قیمت برای کاربران سایت برنامه نویس با احتساب هزینه ی پستی + 55 درصد تخفیف: 4000 تومان

در این کتاب می خوانید:

فصل 1: کلیات ویندوز 7* 

 نصب ویندوز 7 نسخه های ویندوز 7
Starter EditionHome Basic Home Premium Professional Enterprise Ultimate سیستم مورد نیاز نصب ویندوز 7 تازه های ویندوز 7
 پشتیبانی از صفحه نمایش لمسیTaskbar جدید میانبر جدید برای نمایش Desktop قابلیت های Aero Peek، Aero Shake، Aero Snap Gadgets Paint و WordPad متحول شده اند ماشین حساب نتیجه گیری
*فصل 2:* *نگاهی دقیق تر به قابلیت ها*

 Taskbar
 Aero Peek پین کردن برنامه ها به Taskbar لیست های پرش (Jump Lists)
 Tasks Destinations گزینه های پیش فرض
 کتابخانه ها
 بررسی کتابخانه ها ایجاد کتابخانه های دلخواهGadget ها نتیجه گیری
*فصل 3:** به اشتراک گذاری فایل ها*

 قابلیت HomeGroup شبکه های بی سیم در ویندوز 7 ایجاد یک HomeGroup جدید کنترل منابعی که باید به اشتراک گذاشته شوند اتصال به یک HomeGroup به اشتراک گذاری فایل ها به اشتراک گذاری چاپگرها پخش موسیقی و ویدیو از کامپیوتری دیگر! به اشتراک گذاری فایل ها با ویندوز XP به اشتراک گذاری فایل ها با سیستم عامل Mac نتیجه گیری
*فصل 4:** امنیت*

 Action Center UAC Credential Manager (مدیریت اعتبارنامه) استفاده از Credential Manager اتصال Online ID ها تهیه ی نسخه ی پشتیبان از اطلاعات لوگین سیستم رمزنگاری BitLocker
 BitLocker BitLocker To Go رمزنگاری با استفاده از EFS ایجاد اعتبارنامه ها وارد کردن اعتبارنامه در برنامه برنامه های ضد جاسوسی و Firewall
 Windows Defender Windows Firewall نتیجه گیری

*فصل 5:* *برنامه های کاربردی*


 بسته ی Windows Live
 Windows Live Messenger Windows Live Mail
 مشترک شدن در گروه های مایکروسافت کار با تقویم Windows Live Mail Windows Live Photo Gallery Windows Live Writer Windows Live Family Safety Windows Live Movie Maker برنامه های کاربردی همراه با ویندوز 7
Snipping Tool Sound Recorder Windows PowerShell Windows Photo Viewer Windows Disk Image Burner Windows Media Center Math Input Panel XPS Viewer Sticky Notes Microsoft WordPad Microsoft Paint Windows Media Player 12 نتیجه گیری
*فصل 6:* *مرورگر Internet Explorer 8.0*

 استفاده ی کاربردی
 نوار آدرس هوشمند بهبودهای حاصل شده در Tab ها حالت مشاهده ی سازگار جستجو در صفحه جستجو در سایت هاWeb Slices Accelerators حریم شخصی
 مرور صفحات در حالت خصوصی (InPrivate Browsing) جلوگیری از اجرای کدهای ردیابی کننده (InPrivate Filtering) سایت های پیشنهادی امنیت
Domain Highlighting فیلتر SmartScreen نتیجه گیری
*فصل 7:* *نکات و ترفندهای ویندوز 7*

 سفارشی سازی محیط کاربری تغییر نحوه ی نمایش پیش فرض در Windows Explorer باز کردن پنجره ی خط فرمان در هر کجا استفاده از Themeها کشورهای مختلف لوگین خودکار چیدمان آیکن ها در Taskbar نمایش قسمت Quick Launch در Taskbar کلیدهای میانبر Taskbar پین کردن پوشه ها در Taskbar برنامه های جانبی دیگر تعامل با پروژکتور ضبط کننده ی مراحل بُروز مشکل عیب یابی مشکلات انرژی تنظیمات نمایش متون و تصاویر مد سازگار در ویندوز 7 برنامه های کمکی برای حل مشکل تغییر خودکار تصاویر پس زمینه ی Desktop تغییر رفتار ویندوز در هنگام خاموش شدن تمدید مدت زمان استفاده ی 30 روزه از ویندوز 7 به 120 روز! نمایش گزینه ی Run در منوی Start پیکربندی قسمت های مختلف ویندوز نمایش همزمان آیکن و عنوان برنامه های موجود در Taskbar افزایش سرعت نمایش پیش نمایش از برنامه ها در Taskbar فعال سازی پوسته ی Aero در ویندوز 7 قرار دادن سطل بازیافت ویندوز در Taskbar

جهت خرید این کتاب، مبلغ ذکر شده را به حساب بانکی ذیل واریز کرده و سپس شماره ی قرمز رنگ مندرج بر روی فیش واریزی یا در صورت انتقال کارت به کارت، شماره ی ارجاع را به همراه مشخصاتتان (نام و نام خانوادگی، آدرس دقیق پستی، شماره تلفن، و کد پستی در صورت وجود) از طریق "پیام های خصوصی" یا به ایمیل behrouz.rad[at]gmail.com برای بنده ارسال بفرمایید.

مشخصات حساب بانک ملی (سیبا):

شماره حساب: 0200478079003

شماره کارت (جهت انتقال کارت به کارت): 6857 - 6465 – 9910 – 6037

نام صاحب حساب: بهروز راد

سفارشات دریافت شده در نیمه ی اول هفته در روز دوشنبه ی هر هفته، و سفارشات دریافت شده در نیمه ی دوم هفته در روز پنج شنبه ی هر هفته از طریق پست سفارشی پیشتاز برای شما ارسال میگردد. زمان دریافت بسته به طور پیش فرض 48 ساعت پس از ارسال آن می باشد.

موفق باشید.  :لبخند:

----------

